

Tell HN: Tech Founders #5 is tomorrow in NYC - jakehow

Looks like we might get a blizzard, but we are doing another Tech Founders tomorrow night. Tech Founders is an event by and for engineers.  We filter out startups we think are worthy to pitch us and only engineers, programmers and CTOs are allowed to attend the event.  This makes for a high quality gathering of folks.<p>Tomorrow night, Saadiq Rodgers-King of Hot Potato is going to be giving an intro talk and then we will have pitches.<p>If you qualify as one of the above join the group on meetup to RSVP: http://meetup.com/Tech-Founders-NYC/
======
jakehow
Clickable Link: <http://meetup.com/Tech-Founders-NYC/>

